# Overweight woman sets target to INCREASE weight to 1,000lbs



## Shawady (14 Jul 2011)

I read this story today and just had to post it.
An american woman earns 90k a year by charging people to watch her eat on-line. She now wants to gain weight and has set a target of 1,000lbs which is equivilant to 71 stone.
It's bizarre. It reminds me of the episode of the Simpsons when Homer put on weight so he could work from home.

The truth is stranger than fiction.


http://www.independent.ie/world-new...to-hit-1000lb-by-feasting-online-2821705.html


----------



## Sunny (14 Jul 2011)

It was a very odd day for that paper even by their standards. There was that story, the story about the wife drugging and cutting off her husbands penis and then the story about the man and the dog in Limerick. There are messed up people out there.


----------



## Pique318 (14 Jul 2011)

I'm reminded of the Monty Python sketch with Mr Creosote.

"Just one wafer-thin mint, madam..."


----------



## DB74 (14 Jul 2011)

Shawady said:


> It's bizarre. It reminds me of the episode of the Simpsons when Homer put on weight so he could work from home.



Her name is Simpson as well!

Bizarre


----------



## vandriver (14 Jul 2011)

That was a mighty impressive xmas dinner she tucked away.


----------



## horusd (14 Jul 2011)

10lbs of mash spuds, 3 litres of gravy..22kg of turkey...2 hams...no wonder she has to charge people to see her eat. Could you imagine the size of the pots in her house.


----------



## truthseeker (14 Jul 2011)

She had 30 doctors in attendance at the birth of her last child!!! If I were her Id be charging people to watch me eat, shower, go to the loo, give birth, etc....


----------



## Lex Foutish (15 Jul 2011)

Reading this thread reminded me of Weird Al Yankovic's parody of Michael Jackson's "Bad" video. It's called Fat.

Click on full screen to make viewing more enjoyable.


----------



## horusd (15 Jul 2011)

Lex Foutish said:


> Reading this thread reminded me of Weird Al Yankovic's parody of Michael Jackson's "Bad" video. It's called Fat.
> 
> Click on full screen to make viewing more enjoyable.


 
Brilliant Lex.


----------



## Firefly (15 Jul 2011)

Lex Foutish said:


> Reading this thread reminded me of Weird Al Yankovic's parody of Michael Jackson's "Bad" video. It's called Fat.
> 
> Click on full screen to make viewing more enjoyable.



"My shadow weighs 42lbs" Love it!


----------



## Marion (15 Jul 2011)

What about the child? 

She is now about 4 and is helping to feed her mother.

I have just watched the video. It's really funny.

Marion


----------



## Complainer (15 Jul 2011)

Shawady said:


> It's bizarre. It reminds me of the episode of the Simpsons when Homer put on weight so he could work from home.


Remember Dr Nick's advice to Homer - "Just wipe the food with a paper towel - if you can see through the towel, that's your window to weight gain".


----------



## Knuttell (16 Jul 2011)

truthseeker said:


> She had 30 doctors in attendance at the birth of her last child!!!



What on earth were the other 27 doctors there for??


----------



## DB74 (16 Jul 2011)

Who was the father?

Jeez he must have been drunk!


----------



## Knuttell (16 Jul 2011)

DB74 said:


> Who was the father?
> 
> Jeez he must have been drunk!





> *Fat fetishism* is the strong or exclusive sexual attraction to overweight or obese people.[1] As well as traditional attraction, the topic also incorporates _feederism_ and _gaining_, where sexual gratification is obtained via the process of gaining body fat. Fat fetishism also incorporates _stuffing_ and _padding_, whereas the focus of arousal is on the sensations and properties of a real or _simulated_ gain.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fat_fetishism



In the chubby chasing community she is the equivalent to Jenifer Aniston.


----------



## Complainer (16 Jul 2011)

Wouldn't recommend buying a 12-month subscription to her site. Maybe 3 or at a stretch 6 months. She'll probably be dead before 12 months are up.


----------



## Mongola (9 Aug 2011)

DB74 said:


> Her name is Simpson as well!
> 
> Bizarre


 
This is really bizarre indeed! Had a look to article + link to he website and where do you start with the many & countless things that are completely wrong with this woman? She is quite selfish though as she won't be around much longer and she will leave her child behind. Sad. 

Her christmas dinner was impressive though...Youprobably could have fed 20 people on that...at least?


----------



## Firefly (9 Aug 2011)

She'd be a sure bet for this though http://www.nbc.com/the-biggest-loser/


----------



## DB74 (9 Aug 2011)

Oh Dear God

I just clicked on her website to see if she was still alive and she is wearing some sort of bikini-type thing on the homepage

http://www.officialdonnasimpson.com/

I'd leave it until lunch has settled though


----------



## Guest105 (9 Aug 2011)

DB74 said:


> Oh Dear God
> 
> I just clicked on her website to see if she was still alive and she is wearing some sort of bikini-type thing on the homepage
> 
> ...


 

Yuk! I must admit that my biggest prejudice in life is a deep abhorrent for big fat women.


----------



## Knuttell (15 Aug 2011)

I was watching the news earlier and the footage coming out of Somalia of infants starving in their Mothers arms covered in flies.....just after clicking on this yolks site..its a sick world.


----------



## ney001 (16 Aug 2011)

It's all over now

http://www.officialdonnasimpson.com/

She has copped herself on and abandoned her targets


----------



## Firefly (16 Aug 2011)

She's gonna start a new site where she will presumably invite new members to watch her lose weight. Wonder will she make 90k a year with this venture. What an entrepreneur!


----------



## Shawady (16 Aug 2011)

Maybe she expanded the business model too quickly.


----------



## ney001 (16 Aug 2011)

Shawady said:


> Maybe she expanded the business model too quickly.



Take a bow sir!


----------



## Firefly (16 Aug 2011)

Shawady said:


> Maybe she expanded the business model too quickly.



Yeah, it was going well until someone ate all the pies.


----------



## JP1234 (16 Aug 2011)

Firefly said:


> She's gonna start a new site where she will presumably invite new members to watch her lose weight. Wonder will she make 90k a year with this venture. What an entrepreneur!




And there was me thinking I might be the only cynic amongst us!
I notice her join here page is still live....


----------

